# IZMIR | Folkart Vega | 132m | 38 fl | 129m | 37 fl | 105m | 27 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Folkart Vega*
*Izmir, Turkey*

https://folkartvega.com

*HEIGHT:* 132m, 129m & 105m
*FLOORS:* 38 fl, 37 fl & 27 fl
*ARCHITECT:* TAGO Architects


*FINAL DESIGN*


































































*FIRST DESIGN*






























*SECOND PROPOSAL*

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* -
*ARCHITECT:* GAD Architecture




































*FINAL DESIGN*


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://web.stagram.com/p/BoZvgU3nMKC


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.egehaber.com/izmir/folk...te-folkart-vega-fiyatlari-konumu-h246607.html









http://tvden.com.tr/ekonomi/12/10/2018/folkart-yeni-projesi-vegayi-tanitti/galeri/16









https://haberlutfen.com/folkart-yeni-projesi-vegayi-tanitti/


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by ad hoc:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Source:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/armamakine.com.tr/?hl=tr


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.instagram.com/cinx84/?utm_source=ig_embed


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

http://www.emlakkonut.com.tr/en-US/air-views-of-the-projects?id=1879


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

PARSVİNÇ🥇 (@parsvinc) • Instagram photos and videos


459 Followers, 213 Following, 80 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from PARSVİNÇ🥇 (@parsvinc)




www.instagram.com


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0502 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------

